# favorite saws for felling hardwoods



## Ryan Willock (Sep 28, 2002)

whats everyones favorite saw for felling hardwoods in the 30" plus catagory??? 
let the argument begin!!


----------



## Newfie (Sep 28, 2002)

I like my 288xp for that even though I got the 3120. Sometimes I'll bring out the big boy for some fun.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 28, 2002)

so far i really like my 460:alien:


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Ryan,

I like my 064AV,or my new 385XP for the hardwoods

Later Rob..


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 29, 2002)

Got to be the 66mag.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

where's gypo with his 088kd???


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 29, 2002)

088
084 as backup


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 29, 2002)

:Eye:


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

husky???....aren't those the plastic ones????lol.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Ryan,


There's nothing wrong with the Husky saw's I'm actually starting to like them,considering I have always been a Stihl man but I like them both....

Later Rob.....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

Rob, i've been looking at the 346xp but just can't bring myself to buy it. mainly because there isn't a husky dealer near me unless you want to count lowes.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Ryan,

From what I hear the 346XP's are a excellent saw but I don't blame you for not wanting to buy one from Lowe's,if you want to buy one and have it shipped to you this is where I got my 385XP from a month or so ago here's a link


http://www.powermadeeasy.com/husqvarna/chainsaw/346xp.htm

There good people to deal with ....

Later Rob...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

[email protected] rob, you just about caused me to buy one with that link, don't do that to me again, it was almost more than i could bare!!!!!lol.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 29, 2002)

FWIW, While there is something to be said for buying from a servicing dealer in my experience it does't turn out to be that big of a deal. All my saw mechanics have been ready, willing, and able to service all brands. The debate will rage forever about who makes the best saws -(even after Electrlux owns everybody ) but Husqvarna is always high on the "best" list. I love my Huskies-and you have to admire a company that has stayed in business for over 300 years!


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Stumper,

 Amen  


Ryan,

Do you think those are good prices or what...I think I might be ordering a 346XP for myself....

Later Rob...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

my local stihl dealer sells a 260 for $404.00 but i get a discount 
stihl might go w/ the 346 just to try one out, they have the "crown commitment" so if i don't like it i can take it back. rob, do you notice if the air filtration in your 385 makes any differance???


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Ryan,

I think the air filtration setup on the husky's are way better than the stihl saw's,I find that I have to clean my stihl filter's alot more often than I do the 385's filter,but I'll really let you know how I like it when I run it a little longer..I really do like the Husky's Air Injection.I know it's hard to try a husky when running stihl's for a long time but you won't be disappointed 

Later Rob...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

does it get the small dust as well or just the big stuff???


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

It get's it all as far as I can see,I have'nt got the magnifying glass out or anything  It works very good..


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

does it use a mesh filter or felt type filter???


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Ryan,

It's a mesh filter it's like a K&N airfilter actually...

Later Rob...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

what do they cost to replace???


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 29, 2002)

Ryan,

They are felt not mesh my mistake and they cost roughly $20-25 to replace..Can I ask why are you so interested about the air filter's??

Later Rob..


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

i'm really starting to consider it


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 29, 2002)

i don't like having to replace them that often, the mesh ones clean eiaser than the felt ones. i use a high pressure air hose to clean them. i seperate the halfs and blow them out at the end of every day


----------



## rbtree (Sep 30, 2002)

Ryan, get a 346 by all means. It is a much better saw than the 026. Filtration is many times better. Better yet, buy one directly from Dennis Greffard, have him modify it, naturally. The power gains will be 50% or more over stock. Mine is an insane little cutting machine!! I own several Stihl's, and am getting rid of them all but the 066 Magnum w/dual port muffler. Huskys are just plain better.

The 346 has a mesh filter. One of my 372's has a very unique platic looking filter, the other is felt. They stay maybe 10 times cleaner than stihl's, as the air injection catches all the big particles before they even get near the filter.

My favorite medium wood falling saw is my Walkerized 372. Want to buy it? I need a 372 by Yoda, aka Ken Dunn!!! I think it easily outcuts my 7.7 hp 066. For the big stuff, out comes the 3120 XP-G.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 30, 2002)

Rog...isnt 50% pushing the envelope just a little?? Muchly appreciate the commendation....but 50 might be a tad on the high side..lets say 30 safely...

I do like the Husky Air injection/Jonsered Turbo air filtration systems...they are the best to date IMO...


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 30, 2002)

[email protected] local dealers!!!!! trying to tell me that the msrp is $499us!!!! the lowest i could get them to go was $414 and that guy was 17 miles away


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 30, 2002)

Rob, i checked out the place you listed in your thread and i have a 346 coming in this week the saw was $332.46 and the shipping insured was $16 should be in friday:angel:


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 30, 2002)

Ryan,

It's good to see your gonna give a Husky a try that's a really good price as well.Let me know how it works out when you get it...

later Rob....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 30, 2002)

is it friday yet???lol. can't wait for it to come in. down at lowes today for another ax handle and saw a lady gettin ready to buy a pulon, talked her into a 340 and some chaps and helment as well


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 30, 2002)

Good job


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 30, 2002)

Stihl 066 & Shindaiwa 757 !!!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 30, 2002)

cool keep the replies coming :angel:


----------



## fun_chopper (Oct 4, 2002)

*Husky vs. Stihl*

I have been running an old dangerous Stihl 041AV (untill now) I nearly took my leg off after a vicious kickback on a steep mountain slope. I Wanted something that would ba as durable as Tiny (041AV). I looked at Huskys, and noted that they are plastic shells, like the consumer Stihls.My questions for you devout Husky guys, have you ever broken or destroyed a husky due to a tumble down a hill (the saw, not you!).I purcahced a Stihl 036 Pro due to proportionate size, weight, and performance of the saw compared to my 041.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 4, 2002)

Almost all of the people I know have never broken a Husky case by dropping it etc..but a few have been broken by a skidder from time too time,all the stihls are plastic as well I don't know how you got a metal one my 044 MAg is plastic and my 064AV also...

Later Rob..


----------



## xander9727 (Oct 5, 2002)

088 for big hardwoods. Did the muffler and liked the power increase, but......I'm used to it now so I'll be boxing it up and sending it to KD. Been cutting quite a few large oaks lately 40"dbh and an 088 makes quick work of them. I don't have anything against Husky saws I just don't own one. Might try a 335 cali out. Talked to Ken and he said he told me the 088's have been making more power than the 3120. Alot of it comes down to the chevy/ford arguement. Use what works best for you.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 5, 2002)

Dennis,

Walker's dyno specs, while they may not be accurate, show a 48% hp gain for the 346. I'm sure mine, which you did, is better. 48% on top of the factory specs of 3.4 hp =5.0 hp. That seems about right, as mine was a tad behind a 5.4 hp Stihl 038 Magnum ll. But it might have kept up if the chains had been the same. 

Simply put,it is an amazing machine.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 5, 2002)

i used my 346 quite a bit today and the more i use it the more i like it


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 6, 2002)

Ryan,

So now how does a 372XP look   

Later Rob.....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 6, 2002)

haven't gotten one yet but all in good time.....


----------

